# Unable to install port Samba4 on FreeBSD 10



## fugee279 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm unable to install Samba4 from ports on FreeBSD 10-RELEASE. Someone wrote: There is a patch for GSSAPI at /usr/ports/dns/samba-nsupdate/files/patch-configure.in Can anyone tell me how to apply the patch? Running `make install` in samba-nsupdate fails with error code 1 ~ thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2014)

Post the entire error. Patches in the files/ directories are automatically applied when building the port. There's no need for any user action.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 3, 2014)

```
Build failed: unknown encoding: hex
*** Signal 11

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba4
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 3, 2014)

Too less to recognize anything. The error happens before. But I guess you checked to many Options in /usr/ports/dns/bind99. Try, make in this port `make rmconfig` and change only GSSAPI_NONE to off and GSSAPI_MIT to ON.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2014)

Please post the _entire_ message. Not just the last bit. That only shows a generic error message.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 3, 2014)

That's the full message printed to the screen is there a log file i need to look at for more info


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't see those exact settings in Makefile but I see similar settings like 

```
GSSAPI_NONE_CONFIGURE_ON=       --without-gssapi
```
and ...

```
GSSAPI_MIT_CONFIGURE_ON= \
        --with-gssapi=${GSSAPIBASEDIR} ${GSSAPI_CONFIGURE_ARGS}
```



			
				talsamon said:
			
		

> Too less to recognize anything. The error happens before. But I guess you checked to many Options in /usr/ports/dns/bind99. Try, make in this port `make rmconfig` and change only GSSAPI_NONE to off and GSSAPI_MIT to ON.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 3, 2014)

Send the ten or twenty lines before the error or do`sudo make install clean|sudo tee -a samba4.log` and send a attachment. It may useful e.g. to know the workdirectory in which the failure happens (and other things).
You can see the optionssettings simply with `make showconfig`.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry Here's the complete message

```
===>   samba4-4.0.21 depends on shared library: libldap-2.4.so.2 - found (/usr/local/lib/libldap-2.4.so.2.10.2)
===>  Configuring for samba4-4.0.21
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/docs-xml/aclocal.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/examples/VFS/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/lib/ldb/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/lib/ntdb/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/lib/replace/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/lib/talloc/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/lib/tdb/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/lib/tevent/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/source3/m4/aclocal.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net/samba4/work/samba-4.0.21/source3/configure
autoconf-2.69: error: no input file
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba4
```



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Please post the _entire_ message. Not just the last bit. That only shows a generic error message.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 3, 2014)

Try to recompile textproc/docbook or compile net/samba4 without Option Manpages.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 3, 2014)

Another *q*uestion: Is this a new installed *s*ystem? So you have to do after the install of the base system `portsnap fetch update` and `portmaster -a`. The ISO is always older than the actual ports.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes It's a fresh install I ran `portsnap fetch update` and `portmaster -a` but it didn't help. The samba port install still fails with the same error.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 4, 2014)

I dunno don't know how. You mean compile the port net/samba4?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 4, 2014)

Have you tr_ied_ to set the manpages Option to OFF? (`make config` in the net/samba4 port)?

Another practical tool is `pkg_libchk`. You get it if you compile sysutils/bsdaminscripts. Make a check - you will see if  any shared libraries missed.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know how to compile sysutils/bsdaminscripts can you tell me?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 4, 2014)

The normal way to compile in the ports. `cd /usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts` and `make install clean`.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2014)

fugee279 said:
			
		

> I don't know how to compile sysutils/bsdaminscripts can you tell me?


Handbook: Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

